# Duocast



## K Pedals

I love this pedal!!!


----------



## cooder

Looks superb, great great job! The classic 'Klon' bouuutiqueee look nicely captured for this.
I do have a simulcast on the board which I love so now I'm VERY tempted to do this one too! How do you like it and have you had the simulcast to compare too as well, how do you like the extra functionality and the 27 volts option, how different is the sound with that?
Cheers!


----------



## K Pedals

Man if you like the simulcast you’ll love this...
Yeah I’ve built several simulcasts and this is the 3rd one of these I’ve built... 
You can set one to OD and the other to fuzz so it’s like having 2 gain stages in one pedal... the 9v/27v is kinda cool... it’s pretty much like more or less headroom... 
I love having the gain option on a footswitch...


----------



## geekmacdaddy

Lookin' good


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

Looks great!
How deep is that box, box, box, box... (it's so deep it echoes)
Which Ge transistor did you use?


----------



## lcipher3

Nice!!   Which way does the toggle switch give you 9V and which way for 27V?  Im guessing 9V is to the "left" when looking at the pedal normally.
How did you tune the trimmers?


----------



## K Pedals

lcipher3 said:


> Nice!!   Which way does the toggle switch give you 9V and which way for 27V?  Im guessing 9V is to the "left" when looking at the pedal normally.
> How did you tune the trimmers?


I can’t remember off hand which way is which...
I just tune the trimmers by ear...
I like to set the low side real low and the high side cranked...


----------



## K Pedals

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Looks great!
> How deep is that box, box, box, box... (it's so deep it echoes)
> Which Ge transistor did you use?


I used a MP21a 
HFE of 80


----------



## twebb6778

Love the gold on gold look!


----------



## Robert

lcipher3 said:


> Which way does the toggle switch give you 9V and which way for 27V?  Im guessing 9V is to the "left" when looking at the pedal normally.
> How did you tune the trimmers?



That's correct.  9V to the Left, 27V to the right.

The trimmers are just gain controls,  set them by ear to your preference.


----------



## Barry

Nice and tidy, great looking build!


----------



## steelplayer

Whoa, that looks great!


----------



## joelorigo

Wow, so fast! Nice and clean.

So, to use at 27v you need a 27v power supply then?


----------



## K Pedals

joelorigo said:


> Wow, so fast! Nice and clean.
> 
> So, to use at 27v you need a 27v power supply then?


No just 9v


----------



## joelorigo

K Pedals said:


> No just 9v


The circuit can internally increase the voltage to 27v I'm guessing?


----------



## K Pedals

joelorigo said:


> The circuit can internally increase the voltage to 27v I'm guessing?


Yep


----------



## cooder

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Looks great!
> How deep is that box, box, box, box... (it's so deep it echoes)
> Which Ge transistor did you use?


I see what you did there.... 

Joey Landreth uses the Hudson too.


----------



## KNYST

Lovely. What are dimensions of the PCB?


----------



## Robert

KNYST said:


> Lovely. What's the dimensions of the PCB?



3.925"(W) x 1.45"(H)

PCB dimensions are listed on the first page of the build docs, and _usually _on the "Additional Information" tab of the product page.


----------



## KNYST

Great, thanks. Sure, but these weren't added yet


----------



## UnusedPortion

@K Pedals, love your work.  Very clean! I’m curious about something.  What are you using to connect the PCB to the 3PDT breakout board? It looks like component leads?


----------



## K Pedals

UnusedPortion said:


> @K Pedals, love your work.  Very clean! I’m curious about something.  What are you using to connect the PCB to the 3PDT breakout board? It looks like component leads?


thanks man.!.!!
Yep...
That’s correct... 
just clipped resistor legs...


----------



## chongmagic

Looks great as always man!


----------



## K Pedals

chongmagic said:


> Looks great as always man!


Thanks man...
I’ve been wanting to get into building amps for awhile...
How you liking it???
It’s it similar to pedals with just bigger voltages??
And could you recommend a first build for me and a link??


----------



## chongmagic

K Pedals said:


> Thanks man...
> I’ve been wanting to get into building amps for awhile...
> How you liking it???
> It’s it similar to pedals with just bigger voltages??
> And could you recommend a first build for me and a link??



I have always liked Fender clean tones so I started with a 5E1 champ, I built the BYOC Champlifier and choose a 15w. It is a pretty straightforward build not a ton of components and a good start if you have never used turret boards before. 









						Champlifier Kit
					

This is a clone of the Fender 5F1 Champ. Only the best available parts are used in this kit.  Sprague Atom and F&T power filter caps.  JB film caps.  Carbon comp resistors.  Cloth covered push-back wire.  Point-to-point turret lug circuit board.  JJ tubes.  Magnetic Components Classic Tone...




					buildyourownclone.com
				




I built the Tweed Royal second, it is like 4 circuits in one, better bang for your buck.









						Tweed Royal 1x12 Combo
					

4 tweed-era circuits in a single amp: - 5F1 Champ - 5F2a Princeton - 5F10 Harvard - 5E3 Deluxe Output section: The Tweed Royal output section has a power amp that can switch between a single 6V6 tube, biased in class A, in a Single End (S.E.) configuration OR two 6V6 tubes, biased in class AB...




					buildyourownclone.com
				




They have great step-by-step guides for a noob like me.


----------



## K Pedals

chongmagic said:


> I have always liked Fender clean tones so I started with a 5E1 champ, I built the BYOC Champlifier and choose a 15w. It is a pretty straightforward build not a ton of components and a good start if you have never used turret boards before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Champlifier Kit
> 
> 
> This is a clone of the Fender 5F1 Champ. Only the best available parts are used in this kit.  Sprague Atom and F&T power filter caps.  JB film caps.  Carbon comp resistors.  Cloth covered push-back wire.  Point-to-point turret lug circuit board.  JJ tubes.  Magnetic Components Classic Tone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buildyourownclone.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I built the Tweed Royal second, it is like 4 circuits in one, better bang for your buck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tweed Royal 1x12 Combo
> 
> 
> 4 tweed-era circuits in a single amp: - 5F1 Champ - 5F2a Princeton - 5F10 Harvard - 5E3 Deluxe Output section: The Tweed Royal output section has a power amp that can switch between a single 6V6 tube, biased in class A, in a Single End (S.E.) configuration OR two 6V6 tubes, biased in class AB...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buildyourownclone.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have great step-by-step guides for a noob like me.


Sweet thanks man...


----------



## Tomnyhc

Anyone know where I can get a 1590bbm? All of my usual sources seem to be sold out at the moment.


----------



## manfesto

Tomnyhc said:


> Anyone know where I can get a 1590bbm? All of my usual sources seem to be sold out at the moment.



The Gorva S90 is as deep as a 1590BBM (and a damn sharp looking enclosure too)









						1590BB Enclosure - Gorva Design S90 - Powder Coat
					

Get a flawless powder coat for your 1590BB Hammond replacement enclosure. Available in matte Black, Military Green, Red-Orange, Silver, White, Black Sparkle and color-changing Chameleon.




					lovemyswitches.com


----------



## K Pedals

manfesto said:


> The Gorva S90 is as deep as a 1590BBM (and a damn sharp looking enclosure too)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1590BB Enclosure - Gorva Design S90 - Powder Coat
> 
> 
> Get a flawless powder coat for your 1590BB Hammond replacement enclosure. Available in matte Black, Military Green, Red-Orange, Silver, White, Black Sparkle and color-changing Chameleon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lovemyswitches.com


I’ve been wanting to try those Gorva enclosures...


----------



## manfesto

K Pedals said:


> I’ve been wanting to try those Gorva enclosures...



The powder coat on them is *bulletproof* and the curves are classy!


----------



## Knotty Pine

K Pedals said:


> I used a MP21a
> HFE of 80


Awesome build K! I just ordered the PCB - any tips or things to look out for?


----------



## K Pedals

Knotty Pine said:


> Awesome build K! I just ordered the PCB - any tips or things to look out for?


Sweet!
Nah it’s a pretty standard build other than the enclosure size...


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

I gotta say, after seeing how Hudson builds 'em, yours look WAY more professional.


----------



## K Pedals

Chuck D. Bones said:


> I gotta say, after seeing how Hudson builds 'em, yours look WAY more professional.


Yeah it’s pretty crazy to see a “professional” pedal on perfboard...When I first saw it it thought maybe it was just like the early run of em but I think they’re still making them like that to this day...


----------



## zgrav

maybe Hudson should order a few boards from here and up their game....


----------



## K Pedals

zgrav said:


> maybe Hudson should order a few boards from here and up their game....


Right


----------



## chongmagic

K Pedals, could you give me the pinout of the transistor for this board? There is no schematic as of current, and I found a PNP tranny that should work. It looks like one side goes to R9, one to Q1, and the other to R10.


----------



## Robert

chongmagic said:


> K Pedals, could you give me the pinout of the transistor for this board?



CBE (metal tab is Emitter)


----------



## chongmagic

Robert said:


> CBE (metal tab is Emitter)



Thank you Mr. PedalPCB. I hope you are staying well during these days.


----------



## jcrhee

What kind of electrolytic caps are you using? Especially the 330u one. The one that I bought is ginormous.


----------



## K Pedals

I use these 


			https://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Wurth-Elektronik/860020474013?qs=0KOYDY2FL2%2F2hZf7XgbTgw%3D%3D


----------



## controller700

Finished some days ago.


----------



## K Pedals

controller700 said:


> Finished some days ago.


Nice!¡


----------



## caiofilipini

controller700 said:


> Finished some days ago.



Nice indeed! What size enclosure did you use?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

Very nice work.  What's with the pixellation on the label?


----------



## controller700

I decided to pixel the label because it "quite close" to the original pedal... 
The enclosure is a Hammmond 1590BBS.


----------



## pi.cast

Hi folks, congrats on the amazing build in this thread.
I'm also in the process of building a duocast and I've noticed that both the builds in this thread (and several builds on the internet as well)  are using a different diode in D1 (red) compared to D2,D3,D4 and D100 while the build docs are indicating 1N5817 diodes in all positions. Would somebody tell me which model of diode is that red D1 and how is different from 1N5817?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## SYLV9ST9R

pietro.castelli said:


> Hi folks, congrats on the amazing build in this thread.
> I'm also in the process of building a duocast and I've noticed that both the builds in this thread (and several builds on the internet as well)  are using a different diode in D1 (red) compared to D2,D3,D4 and D100 while the build docs are indicating 1N5817 diodes in all positions. Would somebody tell me which model of diode is that red D1 and how is different from 1N5817?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Looks like older version of the board. You can see that the latest revision has only 3 components each side of the IC instead of 4 for the previous ones.


----------



## pi.cast

SYLV9ST9R said:


> Looks like older version of the board. You can see that the latest revision has only 3 components each side of the IC instead of 4 for the previous ones.


You are right, thanks a lot!


----------



## leeewbo

This might a longshot... I'm working on a doucast that I bought last year and the build docs have changed leaving me a bit lost.  Do any of you guys have the older document or the value for the extra diode on the left?  On the board it's just labelled '15V'.  It's the older style shown above with 4 components on either side of the IC.


----------



## leeewbo

leeewbo said:


> This might a longshot... I'm working on a doucast that I bought last year and the build docs have changed leaving me a bit lost.  Do any of you guys have the older document or the value for the extra diode on the left?  On the board it's just labelled '15V'.  It's the older style shown above with 4 components on either side of the IC.


Never mind!  I just found a sharpie note scribbled on a bag of diodes that I must have left for myself a year ago.  1N4744 15v is going in. Hopefully "OTHER BROADCAST" means what i think it means.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

I happened to have the v1 Build Docs in my archive.


----------



## leeewbo

Chuck D. Bones said:


> I happened to have the v1 Build Docs in my archive.


Thanks very much.  I just got to the trim pots and found they're different too! And i don't have any 1Ks. Arg.  Thanks for the doc, good to be working off the right thing.


----------



## jeffwhitfield

K Pedals said:


> I used a MP21a
> HFE of 80


That’s exact what I used in mine. I did get the same transistor that was recommende…but the gain sucked on it. Wasn’t until I put in a MP21 that it sang. Actually….I think mine might be an MP20.


----------

